# Water Freezing in GHB



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay, so I have been thinking about this. I think too much. I am putting the finishing touches on my first GHB and I am very happy to say that. Now, I would like to have a stainless steel 40oz canteen with water in it. My plan is to change the water weekly, just to be safe and fresh so to say. So, in the winter, what do I do? I know, melt snow, but what if it is non-snow conditions? If I have water, it will freeze and burst the container. Maybe fill it 75% full to prevent this? This is just starter water, I will have method to clean/purify once this were to run out.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Is is insulated, that would be my first concern ans where is it kept


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

It is in one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0068SYN5G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Realistically, no. It would be in the cab of my truck and I am in PA. So, overnight/weekend freeze for sure.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I'm thinking if you don't fill it all of the way you should be fine. It is a Steel canteen and not plastic or glass so i feel it wont fracture as easily? I may be wrong.... but i have shattered glass bottles by leaving them in the freezer but not metal ones.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

It's stainless steel.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That link is a pouch with no canteen/bladder.
It is meant to carry a cylindrical vessel of bladder.
From the comments, it only has minimal insulation qualities.

If you are worried about freezing, your options are limited.

1. Don't leave it in the truck
2. Heavily insulate it

Even with insulation, that will only delay the freezing process.
Since your container is stainless, it will withstand heat application to thaw the contents.
As long as you don't fill it too much where it would burst, you should be able to unfreeze it with a little bit of firecraft and some time.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Yup, no insulation qualities really, I've no issue with that. I have a 40oz Klean Kanteen with a cup in the pouch and I love it. The pocket on the outside is also great storage. Anyway, I'm just looking to have some water should I need it, winter or not. 

Am I the only one who keeps water in their car? I would think not and most would just leave it 75% full?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I keep water in the truck, but in Texas I'm more worried about it boiling out. :lol:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Use a life straw and don't carry water.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Adding a bit o' single malt scotch to that water will help prevent freezing :wink:


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I likey!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Adding a bit o' single malt scotch to that water will help prevent freezing :wink:


Haha...
Screw water, VODKA!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are leaving a metal container where there is a possibility that it will freeze then only fill it to about two thirds full. It will still expand the container but it is not likely to burst it. Why would it expand the container with all that air space? 

Good question! Water freezes from the outside in. It forms a shell of ice around it and then freezes pushing the ice shell out in all directions. If there are seams in your container it could still rupture the seams. I use a compression formed canteen - no seams - and it bulged when it froze even though I had it only half full.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe use nalgene in the winter?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep bottles of water in my toolbox and often on the floorboard of the back seat in my truck. On the rare freezes, I usually remember to take it out for the night. Do an experiment in your freezer to see if the stainless steel container fails.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PAPrepper said:


> Okay, so I have been thinking about this. I think too much. I am putting the finishing touches on my first GHB and I am very happy to say that. Now, I would like to have a stainless steel 40oz canteen with water in it. My plan is to change the water weekly, just to be safe and fresh so to say. So, in the winter, what do I do? I know, melt snow, but what if it is non-snow conditions? If I have water, it will freeze and burst the container. Maybe fill it 75% full to prevent this? This is just starter water, I will have method to clean/purify once this were to run out.
> 
> Thoughts?


I put 1-gal arizona tea jugs nearly filled with clean water in my large chest freezer and they hold up just fine Purpose is to have a cold sink when the power goes out and also a stash of clean water.

Maybe these would work for intermediate storage, they are food grade and nearly free. I also use them for storing drinking water I get from a pristine natural spring nearby.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was going to say Absolut but what the hey. I carry ten 16.9 oz bottles of water and switch them out every month. I keep some frozen at all times and they only bulge the bottle a bit. Never had one pop and my freezer run 10 below zero.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Someone beat me to the freeze it now and find out. 
Most of the plastic jugs I freeze only dent the bottom out.
I fill them three quarters or better.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

lifestraw should definitely be in everyone's supply


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a system I will pack however I am thinking of having just a small amount to get started.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep it empty, but don't close it, it will mold. 
Keep a case of water in your car/truck. I keep a case in mine, it self rotates. 
If you have much of a walk you might want to go with a filtration system. 
Fill it from the plastic bottles when needed.


----------

